
Scientists unveil CRISPR-based diagnostic platform - adventured
https://phys.org/news/2017-04-scientists-unveil-crispr-based-diagnostic-platform.html
======
chmaynard
This is a big deal. Another article about this from MIT:

[http://news.mit.edu/2017/scientists-unveil-crispr-based-
diag...](http://news.mit.edu/2017/scientists-unveil-crispr-based-diagnostic-
platform-0413)

~~~
adventured
What Zhang & Co are doing at the Broad, is truly spectacular.

